# Reaching Milestones



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok, so just as the title states, don't we all.  Well, I sure did and I finally hit the 1 million mark in under a year.  10 months to be exact.  It's a great feeling knowing you contributed 1 million points to help kick cancers ass! 

The same way I experienced a great milestone like that, I want you'll to do so as well.  So here's my offer to you guys.   Ready?

Show dedication, show me that you are working hard to help TPU climb to the top and also help the cause we all crunch for and i'll reward you.  How?  Well, I have a total of 14 threads and growing of crunching power.  I'll put one or two or all three rigs to crunch for you till you reach your next milestone.  How's that sound?  

Well fuckers, pucker up and show me what your made of, and I'll lend you'll a helping hand 


We are going to kick this off with the first person, this was not planned.  This person needed help to get into the WCG F@H contest so I lent him my i7 rig and the QX rig.  For some reason i thought it felt so good helping some one reach a particular milestone or achieve something that I thought of doing this more.   So although he is in the contest, I've decided I'll stick around till he hits 150k or so.



List:
*User-----------Milestone*
*JrRacinFan-----From 100k to 150K*
*kpresler----------from 705k to 1 million in just over 1 months 1 week*
*stanhemi--------------from about 850k to 2million in about two weeks, see link below*
*Soylent Joe------------From 65k to 100k*

Special Milestone to honor stanhemi and his contribution to the team.  Get well soon buddy 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1882440#post1882440

He went from under 1 million points to almost 2 million in just two weeks time at the most.  We will continue to crunch for him for as long as it is needed.


----------



## Disparia (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello sir, we've never met before, but I think it would be smashing if you'd lend me 1, 2 or 14 of your threads. Cheerio!


----------



## Kreij (Dec 15, 2009)

Great Job CP. 
Don't want your help, though.
My milestones are MINE. All MINE !!!  

Crunch on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> Hello sir, we've never met before, but I think it would be smashing if you'd lend me 1, 2 or 14 of your threads. Cheerio!



You know what to do! 



Kreij said:


> Great Job CP.
> Don't want your help, though.
> My milestones are MINE. All MINE !!!
> 
> Crunch on.



I haz a sad!


----------



## Kreij (Dec 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I haz a sad!



No need for the sad. I would rather you help someone who is striving for a goal in the short term.
I'm just a lifer.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 15, 2009)

CP would you be willing to lend me 2threads till Thursday when i can get my other rig running please.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

Kreij said:


> No need for the sad. I would rather you help someone who is striving for a goal in the short term.
> I'm just a lifer.


I was just kidding bro 




p_o_s_pc said:


> CP would you be willing to lend me 2threads till Thursday when i can get my other rig running please.



Tim, don't take this the wrong way, I would love to.  But I can't just help everybody who comes to ask bro.  Jr is a different story because it all started out with the contest.  You'd be one of the crunchers I'll love to help out the most because of the dedication you've shown and have not let nothing bring you down.  But it just can't work this way bro, sorry.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 15, 2009)

That is an awesome idea CP!!! The more motivation the better, my milestone goal is 100k. I am very slowly creeping my way up. I have a Phenom II on its way to crunch and that should give me a boost, I'm also trying to convince my parents to crunch their PC. Congrats on hitting your 1 million mark- you've been crunch'in hard my friend.

Hey speaking of milestones....this is my 1000th post.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I was just kidding bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its cool bro i understand that  There are other people that need it more and i only have 2 or 3days anyways before i get another cruncher online.. Hell your helping me by sending me the board for my main rig


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2009)

Awesome idea CP, but don't even consider me.  I'm doing way to well to qualify, I'd rather you help someone like Jr or Wile E.  I recently upgraded my farm, bringing me up to ~18-20 threads, most of which are on 24/7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> That is an awesome idea CP!!! The more motivation the better, my milestone goal is 100k. I am very slowly creeping my way up. I have a Phenom II on its way to crunch and that should give me a boost, I'm also trying to convince my parents to crunch their PC. Congrats on hitting your 1 million mark- you've been crunch'in hard my friend.
> 
> Hey speaking of milestones....this is my 1000th post.



A Phenom II is going to give you a nice boost, at least 2,000 PPD I would say.  Congrats on your 1000th post bro 



p_o_s_pc said:


> its cool bro i understand that  There are other people that need it more and i only have 2 or 3days anyways before i get another cruncher online.. Hell your helping me by sending me the board for my main rig



Thank you for being understanding Tim.  Keep doing what you are doing, you're doing great. 



[Ion] said:


> Awesome idea CP, but don't even consider me.  I'm doing way to well to qualify, I'd rather you help someone like Jr or Wile E.  I recently upgraded my farm, bringing me up to ~18-20 threads, most of which are on 24/7



It can be anybody, it's just to a particular milestone, then I'm off to help somebody else.  Don't wanna stick with one person for too long because then I won't get to help everybody I want to help.

I didn't realize you upgraded to 18-20 threads.  That's a nice arsenal bro, no wonder you've been getting some pie lately


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ~snip~
> I didn't realize you upgraded to 18-20 threads.  That's a nice arsenal bro, no wonder you've been getting some pie lately



I'm current crunching on:
Q9400 (4 threads)
Q6600 (4 threads)
X4 955 (4 threads, but it's El Fiendo's)
E6550 (2 threads)
E4500 (2 threads, but it's El Fiendo's)
P8600 (2 threads)
2xPentium M laptop (2 threads)
2xPentium 4 Celeron (2 threads)
So a total of 22 threads, most of which are on 24/7.  The only ones that I know aren't is the E6550, which is on 15/7.  I think the Q6600 is on 24/7, at least it appears to regularly be requesting WUs from WCG 24/7, so I hope it is


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I'm current crunching on:
> Q9400 (4 threads)
> Q6600 (4 threads)
> X4 955 (4 threads, but it's El Fiendo's)
> ...



 That's a nice farm bro, thanks and hope it keeps getting more powerful


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's a nice farm bro, thanks and hope it keeps getting more powerful



Thanks, hopefully I can start getting pie more regularly or at least top-15 everyday (yesterday I barely did, today I was obviously higher, but that was temporary due to several days of cached WUs validating from the Q6600).

What are you crunching on currently? (even if it's under another account)


----------



## Kreij (Dec 15, 2009)

I changed my mind CP, I want all your threads so I can get PIE !!! 

You are all doing a fantastic job crunching, TPU'ers.


----------



## Flak (Dec 15, 2009)

CP how's about you help me get a mil real quick?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 15, 2009)

Thank you for posting this up CP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks, hopefully I can start getting pie more regularly or at least top-15 everyday (yesterday I barely did, today I was obviously higher, but that was temporary due to several days of cached WUs validating from the Q6600).
> 
> What are you crunching on currently? (even if it's under another account)



I7 (stock Clocks @ 1.011v )
QX9650 (stock clocks 3GHz)
E6300 (stock clocks of 1.8Ghz)



Flak said:


> CP how's about you help me get a mil real quick?



Sure, we'll get you up there in a jiffy!  



JrRacinFan said:


> Thank you for posting this up CP!


No problem bro, you know me.  Always willing to help!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 15, 2009)

CP what kinda PPD do you get from the E6300@1.8ghz? (are you sure it isn't 2.8ghz?)Also why isn't it running at like 3ghz atleast?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CP what kinda PPD do you get from the E6300@1.8ghz? (are you sure it isn't 2.8ghz?)Also why isn't it running at like 3ghz atleast?



Only rig I overclocked was my i7 because it gave a nice boost for gaming, etc. and just browsing around.  But I put it at default because of heat, I just got tired of it.

So my other crunchers I just rather crunch them at stock and preserve them a bit rather than push them and have them fail prematurely.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Only rig I overclocked was my i7 because it gave a nice boost for gaming, etc. and just browsing around.  But I put it at default because of heat, I just got tired of it.
> 
> So my other crunchers I just rather crunch them at stock and preserve them a bit rather than push them and have them fail prematurely.


you do have a good point with having them last longer but that isn't going to change anything for me. I still am going to overclock all of my crunchers (not a max clock but easily reached clocks with reasonable voltage for a balance of points/heat/life time) but also i have low/mid/older hardware crunching so i need the boost that i get from overclocking.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you do have a good point with having them last longer but that isn't going to change anything for me. I still am going to overclock all of my crunchers (not a max clock but easily reached clocks with reasonable voltage for a balance of points/heat/life time) but also i have low/mid/older hardware crunching so i need the boost that i get from overclocking.



Another factor is laziness for me


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CP what kinda PPD do you get from the E6300@1.8ghz? (are you sure it isn't 2.8ghz?)Also why isn't it running at like 3ghz atleast?



At stock speeds, it should do ~550 PPD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> At stock speeds, it should do ~550 PPD



You were right on the ball 

Mine averages 556 PPD


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> You were right on the ball
> 
> Mine averages 556 PPD



Wow, that's actually really funny that I was so close 
I guess my 1 WCG credit /mhz /core estimation works pretty well then (at least for Core 2/Regor/Deneb) 

You need to OC that rig, it's sad my _laptop_ does more points than that (~700/day currently)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

Don't say it twice lol.


----------



## hat (Dec 17, 2009)

Ion, how exactly does this estimation of yours work?


----------



## RAMMIE (Dec 17, 2009)

That's a real cool offer.Can you push some in my direction?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2009)

hat said:


> Ion, how exactly does this estimation of yours work?



It's pretty accurate isn't it 

I've found that Conroe/Kentsfield tend to get 1 WCG point (not BOINC) per mhz of clockspeed per core (each day).

So a 2000 mhz system with 4 cores would get ~8000 WCG points per day, divide that by 7 to get BOINC points.

Wolfdale/Yorkfield gets ~1.1 WCG point per mhz of clockspeed per core each day.  An x64 OS (vs x86) tends to increase PPD by ~10%.

Athlon II and Phenom II get approximately the same PPD/mhz as Conroe/Kentsfield (older Core2)

I haven't had any Core i7 systems to experiment with, so I can't provide an estimation for them


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> That's a real cool offer.Can you push some in my direction?



Thanks Mike, what's your next milestone, 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000???


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2009)

JrRacinFan is at 

*119,970*  Another 30k to go for your next milestone dude


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2009)

***Updated***

Getting closer to 150K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats to JR for passing his 150k Stone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

Guys, the next person I'm going to be helping is ION, goes by kpresler in WCG.  He's on a race to hit 1million before his bday, I'll be helping him out for a unknown amount of time for now.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, the next person I'm going to be helping is ION, goes by kpresler in WCG.  He's on a race to hit 1million before his bday, I'll be helping him out for a unknown amount of time for now.



You're awesome CP!  Thanks for any help that you can provide!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> You're awesome CP!  Thanks for any help that you can provide!



No problem brotha.  This is a slow progressing thread as I keep the rigs on my account most of the time, but keep tuned.  I'll be helping out many more members over time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2010)

well I gave my i7 over to ION when he was at 750K on 3/10.  He is now at a hair over 971k and should be at the one million mark very very soon.   to you my friend, see you at the millionaires club soon


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 12, 2010)

that was nice of you CP. I hope the PII X6 is a better crunching beast then the i7 so i can get milestones faster


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that was nice of you CP. I hope the PII X6 is a better crunching beast then the i7 so i can get milestones faster


Thank you Tim 


I hope so too, I would love to upgrade to one of those puppies


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks again CP, any time you want to switch back is of course all right by me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks again CP, any time you want to switch back is of course all right by me



Dude, not like you crunch for another team 

I still have four threads under my name, no biggie


----------



## D.Law (Apr 13, 2010)

SO to make good on my promise earlier, I'm putting up a i7-980X's crunching power up for grabs next week after its back from its first round of road show. 

It is good for around 6k ~ 7k ppd. 





So any1 have milestones that need hitting? 1 condition though, this offer is only for crunchers below 1M BOINC points.


___________________________________________________________________________________________________
Cruncher #1 - Core i7 965 | #2 - 2 x Intel Xeon E5420 | #3 - Core i7 920 | #4 - Core i7 870 | #5 - Core i7 860 | #6 - Core i5 750 | #7 - Core 2 Quad Q9450 | #8 - Core 2 Quad Q9400 |
Total Threads - 52
Total HDD Space - 45TB
Total Power Draw - INSANE!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 13, 2010)

Damn, that's very generous of you D.Law!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 13, 2010)

I love TPU more and more everyday


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 13, 2010)

D.Law said:


> SO to make good on my promise earlier, I'm putting up a i7-980X's crunching power up for grabs next week after its back from its first round of road show.
> 
> It is good for around 6k ~ 7k ppd.
> http://www.gio.com.my/TPU/i7-980X.png
> ...


That is one hell of an offer D man.  Love this team.  The only team that Ive been with that helps one another, without even really knowing each other personally.  Cant get any better than that. Crunch on brothers and sisters of TPU.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 13, 2010)

D.Law said:


> SO to make good on my promise earlier, I'm putting up a i7-980X's crunching power up for grabs next week after its back from its first round of road show.
> 
> It is good for around 6k ~ 7k ppd.
> http://www.gio.com.my/TPU/i7-980X.png
> ...



Are you willing to put it in my name to get me to 1m? I'm sure it wouldn't take long to get me there paired up with the crunching power i already have


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow D.Law ur such a generous person...ill throw my name in..i just 100k points.


----------



## D.Law (Apr 14, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Are you willing to put it in my name to get me to 1m? I'm sure it wouldn't take long to get me there paired up with the crunching power i already have



Since pospc replied first, he is first on the list. followed by AlienIsGod.

pospc: since you are crunching around 4.6k ppd, it will take u just under a month to reach 1 mil. PM me details to start.


___________________________________________________________________________________________________
Cruncher #1 - Core i7 965 | #2 - 2 x Intel Xeon E5420 | #3 - Core i7 920 | #4 - Core i7 870 | #5 - Core i7 860 | #6 - Core i5 750 | #7 - Core 2 Quad Q9450 | #8 - Core 2 Quad Q9400 |
Total Threads - 52
Total HDD Space - 45TB
Total Power Draw - INSANE!!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 14, 2010)

D.Law said:


> SO to make good on my promise earlier, I'm putting up a i7-980X's crunching power up for grabs next week after its back from its first round of road show.
> 
> It is good for around 6k ~ 7k ppd.
> http://www.gio.com.my/TPU/i7-980X.png
> ...



Wow D.Law! It is awesome that you are willing to help out others on the team. It took me centuries to get to 100,000 and watching fly through those ppd's is just amazing. If you have anymore room on that list let me know 

Crunch Hard guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2010)

Well ION, less than 5k away buddy 

I'll be pulling my rig from your account tonight.  It'll have enough to validate and pass the 1million mark 


Let's give a warm welcome to ION to the Millionaires Club


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 15, 2010)

Woot for ION !!!! and TY to D.Law for considering me..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Woot for ION !!!! and TY to D.Law for considering me..



Gotta love TPU


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 16, 2010)

D.Law said:


> Since pospc replied first, he is first on the list. followed by AlienIsGod.
> 
> pospc: since you are crunching around 4.6k ppd, it will take u just under a month to reach 1 mil. PM me details to start.


Thank you for the help. I PM'ed you with  details


----------



## ERazer (Apr 16, 2010)

Damn u CP thats y ive wandering y i couldnt catch up ION u been crunching for him


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2010)

ERazer said:


> Damn u CP thats y ive wandering y i couldnt catch up ION u been crunching for him



Yep, I've had a 4ghz i7 for the last month and a half


----------



## ERazer (Apr 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yep, I've had a 4ghz i7 for the last month and a half


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yep, I've had a 4ghz i7 for the last month and a half



3.8 GHz


----------



## mrsemi (Apr 17, 2010)

I got a little behind with my i7 being down, back up and at it though I fell back a bit in the rankings.  I'd like to hit 1/2 mil by my year anniversary if anyone is feeling generous.  

6-7k ppd on the 980?   Daaang.  Some guy had one for $850 on a local board, worked hard to resist that temptation.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> 3.8 GHz




(JK, thanks a ton!)


----------



## neoreif (Apr 25, 2010)

Just an update guys, the ever so gallant and generous (hope you dont give me a nutkick for the adjectives Bud) "ERazer" of TPU's Wcg Team has yet again lent me one of his Rigs ( the rig in his "ressurection project" I believe) to crunch under my name! 

This gesture has again showed what kind of members we have here on the crunching team!

Cheers to us all!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2010)

neoreif said:


> Just an update guys, the ever so gallant and generous (hope you dont give me a nutkick for the adjectives Bud) "ERazer" of TPU's Wcg Team has yet again lent me one of his Rigs ( the rig in his "ressurection project" I believe) to crunch under my name!
> 
> This gesture has again showed what kind of members we have here on the crunching team!
> 
> ...



That's just some awesome stuff.  Thanks to you for posting it and for erazer having such a nice gesture towards you.


If anybody here has helped anyone, let me know more or less what points that member had and up until what milestone you helped him and I'll post it up in the OP


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2010)

Guys, should the effort we are putting in for stan be added to this thread?  I personally think so, just looking for some opinions from the rest of the crew


----------



## [Ion] (May 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, should the effort we are putting in for stan be added to this thread?  I personally think so, just looking for some opinions from the rest of the crew



Sure, I think it should go here


----------



## mjkmike (May 24, 2010)

Did'nt think I was the type to help otherthers, but here I am helping stan and BP.
This club is the best


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 24, 2010)

This club is the best!!!!  As i said in the team thread, ima go back to my acct @ the end of the month.  Just lookin to get a badge or two as im close and get to 200k credits (@ 150k atm).


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2010)

OP updated guys, check it out


----------



## [Ion] (May 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> OP updated guys, check it out



Damn good!


----------



## KieX (Jun 17, 2010)

Like D.Law I'm posting here to honour something I said I'd like to do: once I got my first 1 Million - give a hand to others. 

In the theme set by the OP, anyone below 100K who's shown consistent crunching and needs a hand please let me know and I'll consider you for some i7 power. About 4700PPD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 18, 2010)

KieX said:


> Like D.Law I'm posting here to honour something I said I'd like to do: once I got my first 1 Million - give a hand to others.
> 
> In the theme set by the OP, anyone below 100K who's shown consistent crunching and needs a hand please let me know and I'll consider you for some i7 power. About 4700PPD



That's the spirit


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 19, 2010)

I could use it KeiX! I just started. but its set to run when Windows start up and I usually don't shut down.


----------



## KieX (Jun 19, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> I could use it KeiX! I just started. but its set to run when Windows start up and I usually don't shut down.



How did you set up your boinc? You could potentially be hitting 4K PPD if you set the CPU use to 100%. Could be good enough to get you pie with my help if you check those settings. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 16, 2010)

Added another member to the list 

Soylent Joe------------From 65k to 100k


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Added another member to the list
> 
> Soylent Joe------------From 65k to 100k



Wait, so Joe already has his 100k? 

I thought you just started crunching for him a couple days ago?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wait, so Joe already has his 100k?
> 
> I thought you just started crunching for him a couple days ago?



No, he ain't there yet.  I just put it up already like that.  He'll be there hopefully in two weeks max.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh, OK 

You're awesome!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Oh, OK
> 
> You're awesome!



Thank you for the kind words sir


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2010)

It is a very kind person who selflessly gives away their crunching to others


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It is a very kind person who selflessly gives away their crunching to others



Helping makes me feel good.  So why not do it?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2010)

Exactly!


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 21, 2010)

If there is a cruncher that needs help with a stone or if you just want pie give me a PM.  Not sure about the pie thing but we will talk.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2010)

Very generous of you!


----------

